# Ugly Doggie



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Shot this one last year while pheasant hunting. My dad kicked it up, and as it was trying to sneak away from him, it came right to me. Took him at 35 yards with 1 1/4oz of #6 birdshot. Bang-flop. I do believe i did him a favor, as with that mange, he was not gonna survive the winter.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

good job :sniper: 
[/code]


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Another good example of what happens when an animal overpopulates. Thank god for hunting.


----------



## thepain1 (Dec 20, 2006)

yep thats a ugly dog


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

mounter i'd say for sure


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh yah she's a beauty :lol:


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

the antis think hunters are cruel well in my opion id rather catch a bullet than to go through that, but my im just a dumd hunter right?


----------



## waterfowl kid (Nov 7, 2007)

sorry im totally new to any predator hunting but what is mange??? and how does it happen???


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-mange.htm

As far as being a dumb hunter, yeah, i am dumb the same way. Or, have you ever seen an elk or a deer being taken down by a pack of coyotes? They start eating at the belly and the genitals before the animal is even dead! Yeah, I'd rather have THAT than a bullet schwacking me...

Stupid anti's... :******:


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

waterfowl kid said:


> sorry im totally new to any predator hunting but what is mange??? and how does it happen???


 long story short mange is a disease critters get that makes there hair fall out causes sores that get infected make it painful for them to move and ultimitly they will freeze and or starve to death. its sad to see the poor bugers limpin along frostbitten and dying but like i was told by a member of peta i am a cruel heartless such and such. look at the above pic and then look at picture af healthy dogs they look like they have been dead form a month or two


----------



## DOC.223 (Nov 25, 2006)

The female canine mange mite lives in the upper layers of skin and lays 20 to 40 eggs singularly which hatch in 3 to 5 days. The larvae molt to the nymphal stage. The nymphs mature to adults. The larvae, nymphs and adult male mites live under scales on the skin surface and do not burrow. The entire life cycle is completed in 8 to 17 days.
Canine mange first appears on dogs as reddish, inflamed papules on the edges of the ears, in the groin or armpits. Usually symptoms first appear on the head. Red spots appear and burrowing female mites cause the skin to exude serum which dries to form scabs and crusts. The scratching of the animals causes the infected area to spread rapidly. Infested areas become dry, hair falls out, the skin thickens and wrinkles. Irritation from the scratching often leads to secondary infection causing an unpleasant odor. If untreated, the animal may die of exhaustion, dehydration, or secondary infection.

Canine mange in humans is characterized by a rash developing after contact with an infected dog. The eruption usually appears as pimples but also may appear as blisters and inflammation. Mange symptoms generally appear on the forearms, thighs and abdomen, but may occur in areas not infested by mites. This is an immune response disease with some individuals reacting more severely than others.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

And my goodness, it must weaken the hell out of them. I have put 3 1/2" shells into the side of a coyote, and they take off running. This guy just laid down and died when i hit him, with 1 1/4oz of #6 birdshot!


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Hope you buried/burned it.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Its a bad disease. Thanks for posting the picture. It helps people learn about the disease and understand it.


----------



## foxy65 (Sep 3, 2007)

yea good job. thats good that you shot it instead of just lettin him go. 8)


----------

